# color help



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,
new birds (!) i would love some color and genetic help


1-5 pics 1-5 birds


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

*and no 5*

and after some problemes
now PIC 5


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone ?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll take a shot at it, but without knowing the ancestry it can be a shot in the dark.

The two on the bottom of the first post are blue grizzles. The one on the left probably homozgous for grizzle. It would be referred to as stork marked if not for the white flights. The one on the right is heterozgous for grizzle.

The two at the top in the first post are spread ash with the one on the right being a cock carrying ash red and blue. The one on the left a hen with just spread and ash.

The bird in the last post is a stork marked homozygous grizzle.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> I'll take a shot at it, but without knowing the ancestry it can be a shot in the dark.
> 
> The two on the bottom of the first post are blue grizzles. The one on the left probably homozgous for grizzle. It would be referred to as stork marked if not for the white flights. The one on the right is heterozgous for grizzle.
> 
> ...


thank you for the reply :- )
you cant see a chance of almond ?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

The old bird on the top right in the first picture could be an almond. It has the black and white in the same feathers on the tail feathers. I started to mention that possibility in the first reply, but I didn't because the bird appeared to be fairly old, and older almonds that lack bronze tend to turn almost black in appearance. This change is usually pretty far along in a four or five year old bird. On second look the neck area does have a lot more blue/black than I had noticed.

The bird in the top left in the first picture could also be almond, but it is showing no flecking at all which is also unusual for almond birds.


----------



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

first post no 1 
parents: cock t check ash red dilute 
hen bar spread ash red 
hen dilute ash red but ahe turned out more dilute 
could it be the influence of the spread ?

the cock first post no 2 i suspect that he is a spread blue almond cock and I will be very disappointed if not...

the others :
i just bought so no i dont know what the parents are.
i suspect almond because of the purple color they has.
but then again maybe it is the grizzle affect.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

I replied in red in your text below.



DWOORY said:


> This bird is the one on the top left in first post that I described as a spread ash red hen. If her parents are both yellow (dilute ash red) then she has to be dilute. The light color is due to the spread and dilute factors. If she did not carry dilute she would still be what some folks call silver (spread ash).
> 
> no 1
> parents: cock t check ash red dilute
> ...


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

these are all grizzles breed them togather you will get a lot of washed out birds meaning lots of white with little or no color just my two cents


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I'd put money on the second bird being spread het. ash because I see a little ash red appearing in his neck feathers, and he looks older so would have more flecking if he was almond. His flecks are also consistently smaller, whereas almonds typically express more larger flecks and fewer small flecks than he has.


----------

